# Citing texts and pictures.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2020)

This is just a reminder to all members of our forum.

If you copy and paste text from someone elses website, and post it word for word on our forum as if it is your own, that is plagiarism. Although this is not an educational site per say, it is bad netiquet.

We just recently received a complaint from the owner of a different website who found a member of this forum posting his words from his website word for word verbatim. Additionally, the photos from his website were used as well. While there did not appear to be any copyright infringement of the photos, just because you collected photos on the internet does not mean you own them, there was indeed words lifted and used as their own by a member here.

*Any text taken from another site that is not yours needs to be sourced, and cited. Period.

It is also good habit to say where you got the pictures from as well, if you took them from another website.*

Thank you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2020)

This is an appropriate way to source:

_*The source of all the post text above and pictures : *Naval Aviation_


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2020)

I use a lot of aviation photos from Wiki and say what you will about the site, click on a photo and they will tell you who owns it and how to go about using the photo. From their Spitfire page, click on a photo....





​...which takes you to another page...




​Click on another photo, this one more modern...




​...a whole new set of rules...









​

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

